# Beginning to think the Birthers were right..



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to laugh at them...







But now I think they may have been right all along.  The ex post facto Hawaiian birth certificate forgery didn't convince me, but what has got me revisiting this possibility is my knowledge of the way the universe works.

Obama's presidency has proven fraudulent in every way, every promise he made turned out to be a lie and the biggest lie of all was Obamacare. Whether we're talking about the recovery that isn't really a recovery, the declining unemployment rate that masks the fact that MORE people are out of work, not less, or claiming that Obamacare works when in fact it's a rosary of woes that's hurting millions of Americans with unaffordable insurance they were promised was a thing of the past; I defy anyone to list anything genuine about this man, any moment of truth, any crumb of credibility.

*OBAMA WAS BORN IN KENYA, NOT HAWAII, BECAUSE THAT WOULD COMPLETE THE PICTURE
*
It's the way of the universe to abhor anomalies.  A man who's entire life is a lie from birth to current day is far more probable than a pathological liar actually telling the truth about where he was born.

To the credit of the Birthers, they have come up with compelling proof that Obama was born in Kenya.  I now believe he was not only because of the evidence but because it clicks.  If Obama was born in Kenya, then the universe is once again at harmony, humming in unbroken consistency.

I guess I'm now a Birther.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.


The first black President, and not ONE nurse or doctor came forth and said "I helped deliver the little bastard."

Now, this was back in the day when a black in Hawaii was as a rare as a thinking Dem.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Q:  What do you say to a Birther in uniform?

A:  I'll have a BigMac, small fries, and a coke.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



And that's also how the universe works. We leave footprints that can be traced.  Anyone who wants to know about me will eventually find where I was raised, who my teachers were in school, who babysat me, who my friends were, what achievements of mine made the local paper, etc. Nobody exists in a vacuum, and here we've been presented with a forged birth certificate that's supposed to convince is in spite of the mountainous LACK of supporting evidence that Obama was actually born in Hawaii.

There's far more evidence he was born in Kenya, even relatives who attest to the fact.  The preponderance of evidence militates against a Hawaii origination.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, is this a serious thread?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.





If?  Are you stupid?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

And the foot prints track right to Hawaii.

Is what it is, folks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

... Just what is gained by all of this? By now *it shouldn't matter where he came from*, he has been rendered powerless by the American people. He could come from Alpha Centauri and it wouldn't matter. I mean, come on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2014)

The President of the US is never powerless, never irrelevant.

That is foolish thinking.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> ... Just what is gained by all of this? By now *it shouldn't matter where he came from*, he has been rendered powerless by the American people. He could come from Alpha Centauri and it wouldn't matter. I mean, come on.


You call unilaterally giving amnesty to millions of illegals against the will of Congress and the people powerless?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.



A wrinkle in the fabric of reality, to be sure.  Police detectives are often able to catch crafty criminals because something doesn't feel right.  We all have this kind of warning bell inside of us whether we choose to listen to it or not.  Honest people running for office don't try to hinder and delay queries into where they are born unless there's something to hide.  Remember how long it took before we had a look at the "birth certificate" after months of the Obama campaign refusing to cooperate?


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The President of the US is never powerless, never irrelevant.
> 
> That is foolish thinking.



*RELEGATED*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > ... Just what is gained by all of this? By now *it shouldn't matter where he came from*, he has been rendered powerless by the American people. He could come from Alpha Centauri and it wouldn't matter. I mean, come on.
> ...



Huh? The Republican Congress will reverse it. Trust me. If he does it, I guarantee you Republicans will fervently seek his impeachment.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Oh, is this a serious thread?



Obama's grandmother died right after he visited her in Hawaii and only a few weeks before the election which garnered a sympathy vote.  I think Obama had her whacked lest in the throes of senility she let on to where he was really born.

Now that you know how serious I am, do you want to have a serious discussion or do you just throw popcorn?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


How?


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The GOP has not the votes for an override. Impeachment takes a reason, there has been none. Grow up, read the Constitution, and learn some law.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.
> ...


Pretty funny, coming from somebody who believes he wasn't lying when he said "If you like your healthcare plan you can keep it".


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 12, 2014)

No question obozo CLAIMED for years he was born in kenya.  In 2012 we found out his own literary agency had for years published a brochure that said he was born in kenya !! The controlled media buried the story.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.



He lied to who about being born in Kenya?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Oh, is this a serious thread?




Yep. 

RWs don't get any smarter with time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatal


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> Photograph shows a "Welcome to Kenya" sign identifying that country as the birthplace of Barack Obama.
> 
> Status: False
> 
> snopes.com Welcome to Kenya Birthplace of Barack Obama


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Nov 12, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The GOP has not the votes for an override. Impeachment takes a reason, there has been none. Grow up, read the Constitution, and learn some law.



No reason??? In 2012 obama announced he would let millions of illegals openly stay in america in brazen violation of laws passed by congress.  The constitution says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed". 

Violating his constitutional oath is obviously impeachable.  THINK


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Photograph shows a "Welcome to Kenya" sign identifying that country as the birthplace of Barack Obama.
> >
> > Status: False
> >
> > snopes.com Welcome to Kenya Birthplace of Barack Obama



Sorry, you're going to have to find another source to "discredit" the sign.  Your site has a big advertisement popup in front of the content with no way of making it go away, so it can't be read.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Look at the process of impeachment.


*In the House of Representatives*


The House Judiciary Committee decides whether or not to proceed with impeachment. If they do...

The Chairman of the Judiciary Committee will propose a Resolution calling for the Judiciary Committee to begin a formal inquiry into the issue of impeachment.

Based on their inquiry, the Judiciary Committee will send another Resolution to the full House stating that impeachment is warranted and why (the Articles of Impeachment), or that impeachment is not called for.

The Full House (probably operating under special floor rules set by the House Rules Committee) will debate and vote on each Article of Impeachment.

Should any one of the Articles of Impeachment be approved by a simple majority vote, the President will be "impeached." However, being impeached is sort of like being indicted of a crime. There still has to be a trial, which is where the US Senate comes in.
*In the Senate*


The Articles of Impeachment are received from the House.

The Senate formulates rules and procedures for holding a trial.

A trial will be held. The President will be represented by his lawyers. A select group of House members will serve as "prosecutors." The Chief Justice of the Supreme Court (currently John G. Roberts) will preside with all 100 Senators acting as the jury.

The Senate will meet in private session to debate a verdict.

The Senate, in open session, will vote on a verdict. A 2/3 vote of the Senate will result in a conviction.

The Senate will vote to remove the President from office.

The Senate may also vote (by a simple majority) to prohibit the President from holding any public office in the future.
Plus, he can be held on two impeachable offenses:

1) Exceeding the constitutional bounds of the powers of the office.
2) Employing the power of the office for an improper purpose or for personal gain.

Quite easily, really.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

This is Snopes.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You really think that's gonna happen?  Two thirds of the Senate?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




One of Gruber's dems, obviously.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



Those who put it into print that he was born in Kenya. How else does at least two sources get it so wrong for so long?  Yes we can suspend all rational thought and come to believe that he didn't know but I choose to think a person so polished knows EXACTLY what is going on and what is said about him.  He probably lied on his college paper work also but we can never know.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > Photograph shows a "Welcome to Kenya" sign identifying that country as the birthplace of Barack Obama.
> ...





Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha!  Too funny!


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 12, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has not the votes for an override. Impeachment takes a reason, there has been none. Grow up, read the Constitution, and learn some law.
> ...



Stupid ass. From 2000 to 2008, the number of illegals increased from 7.5 million to 11.7 million. According to most sources, it is presently about 11.5 million. So, where the hell were you during Bush's terms? After all, he let in over 4 million illegals.

Illegally living in the U.S. longer - The Washington Post

*Illegally living in the U.S. longer*
*A new study by the Pew Research Center found that about one third of illegal immigrant adults living in the United States over the years have had children here, and are staying. Read related article.*




Source: Pew Research Center.The Washington Post. Published on September 3, 2014, 9:12 p.m.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Very informative, the Gruber dems need to read it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Is 67 votes. Republicans could possibly have 54 seats by December 6. It is a long shot, because now, Democrats will be placed in a difficult position, do they ignore the executive overreach or hold him accountable for it?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 12, 2014)

A nutters wet dream:


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Other than the COLB issued by Hawaii that states he was born in Hawaii. Which stands as prima facie evidence of Obama's hawaiian birth in any court of law.
....And the two birth announcements that Obama was born in Honolulu published in local papers in 1961.
...Other than the State of Hawaii stating that they had Obama's Birth Certificate on file.
...And the State of Hawaii stating in a separate press conferrence that Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural born citizen of the United States.
...Other than then Republican Governor Linda Lingle confirming Obama was born in Hawaii.
...Other than republican appointed Chiyome Fukino Director of the Department of Health confirming that Obama was born in Hawaii 3 separate times.
...And thenState of Hawaii sending official verification of Obama's Hawaiian birth to the Secretary of State of Arizona, signed by the Registrar of Hawaii Alvin Onaka,
...Other than republican Secretary of State for Arizona Ken Bennett affirming that the State of Hawaii had affirmed Obama's eligibility to run and Hawaiian birth.
...Other than the State of Hawaii Registrar Alvin Onaka confirming in writing for a Mississippi lawsuit that the long form birth certificate published on the White House website was accurate and matched their original records....

Other than all that, yeah, nothing at all.



> There's far more evidence he was born in Kenya, even relatives who attest to the fact.  The preponderance of evidence militates against a Hawaii origination.



Actually, Obama's Grandmother said he was born in Hawaii. About 6 times. And in a 2007 article before Obama was even elected, stated that she learned of Obama's birth when she received a letter from her son 6 months after her grandchild was born.

And the picture you posted was a confirmed fake by Snopes.

So, you've got nothing. I don't think 'preponderance of evidence' means what you think it means.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Oh, an impeachment would be a gift, almost certainly failing and mobilizing the democratic base like nothing else could. 

I dare you. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.



He obviously did lie about it repeatedly, so no there is nothing he didn't lie about.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 12, 2014)

Silly little boy, it is 2/3, which is 67, last time I looked.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



We've been through this. Those who 'put into print that he was born in Kenya' already said that Obama had never indicated he was in Kenya and that it was a fact checking error on their part:



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "*There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.* I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Miriam Goderich



You already know that. Why would you omit this extraordinarily relevant detail? Did you think we wouldn't find out? These are the very people you claim he lied to....telling you straight up that he never did. And you ignored them. Why would a rational person ever do what you just did?

So, who is claiming that Obama said he was born in Kenya? Name the person you're citing. Because its clearly not Miriam Goderich.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...




ADMISSION DIRECTOR:  I see you were born in Kenya, that makes you elibible for special treatment Mr. Obama
OBAMA: That is correct.

BOOK PUBLISHER:  Tell me a little something about you that I can put into a book jacket.
OBAMA: Blah, blah, blah.
BOOK PUBLISHER:  Do you have anything that would make you unique and make people want to buy your book?
OBAMA:  You could say I was born in Kenya.
BOOK PUBLISHER:  Yeah good stuff.

Later after it was point out their mistake after 20 years.

BOOK PUBLISHER:  It was a mistake on my part. (yes a mistake in either believing Obama or printing something that she new false)
OBAMA:  I know nothing.......


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.
> ...



To who? The folks you claimed he lied to about being born in Kenya said he never told them he was born in Kenya.

So who are you citing? If its so 'obvious', it will be remarkably easy for you to name the folks you claim to be citing. 

Please do so now.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Gladly. Your overconfidence lost you the elections this year. Do you seriously think it will happen in 2016? An impeachment would energize the Republican base in the same manner.  Obama would be doomed, and the Democratic party would be fractured beyond any recognition.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Save of course, you made that entire dialogue up, pulled sideways out of your ass. You do realize that you imagining a conversation between two people you don't know nor have ever met....isn't actually evidence. Its  an excuse for it.

Who says that Obama told them he was born in Kenya? Name the person you claim to be quoting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Silly little boy, it is 2/3, which is 67, last time I looked.



Whatever the number is, Obama will commit an impeachable offense if he authorizes his amnesty plan. It is an executive overreach not authorized by the Constitution. He cannot write laws, only propose them. Democrats are fully aware of the law, and they won't be able to shield him forever.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



FACT checking error?  What FACT was she checking?  The FACT that he was born in Hawaii and she discovered he was born in Kenya?  Or the FACT that he told her he was born in Kenya and she either made a mistake in FACT checking or didn't bother to check at all?  Believing anything else is just plain partisan BS.

OK, maybe we can believe her then where did she get the idea?  She never says.  He wasn't educated in Kenya.  As far as I remember he never said he lived in Kenya.  Yes, he might have said his father's family came from Kenya but that would be a stretch of the truth for her to then print he was born in Kenya.

So let's say she made a mistake, which is what I am saying, he was born in Hawaii.  He had to know the book jacket was wrong for 20 years, had to know and let it stand.  There also was a newspaper account stating the same thing, which I never saw a rebuttal.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



It was done to make a point.  How does a publisher get the idea the he was born in Kenya?  Was she knowingly lying?  Why would she even be fact checking it in the first place?  Where did she get the idea he was born in Kenya and that needed checked?  Note that she didn't say she presumed him born in Kenya from their discussions, no she said she made a fact checking error.  Thus she was given a fact and that fact proved not to be true.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Which 6 senate democrats would vote for impeachment? Name the 6 that have even suggested they would support such a move? Remember, in the Clinton Impeachment only one democrat sided with the Republicans. With 5 republicans siding with the Democrats.  But this time, for no particular reason, 6 democrats are going to side with republicans and no republicans will side with the democrats?

Yeah, because republicans were such a unified lot during their disasterous government shut down. 

But hey, don't beat around the bush. Do it. I'm calling out the GOP. Put your money where your mouth is and impeach. If you don't, you're a bunch of lily livered, little clucking yellow chicklets. 

And you don't want to be a bunch of lily livered, little clucking yellow chicklets, do you? C'mon chicky chicky chicky chicky. Do it.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> FACT checking error? What FACT was she checking? The FACT that he was born in Hawaii and she discovered he was born in Kenya? Or the FACT that he told her he was born in Kenya and she either made a mistake in FACT checking or didn't bother to check at all? Believing anything else is just plain partisan BS.



Who says he told her he was born in Kenya? There's you citing yourself.....and who? 

Name your sources, buddy.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> It was done to make a point.  How does a publisher get the idea the he was born in Kenya?  Was she knowingly lying?  Why would she even be fact checking it in the first place?  Where did she get the idea he was born in Kenya and that needed checked?  Note that she didn't say she presumed him born in Kenya from their discussions, no she said she made a fact checking error.  Thus she was given a fact and that fact proved not to be true.



Says who? You've made up a conversation that never happened involving people you've never met...and ignored everyone actually involved. Now you're making up elaborate backstories and motivations .......based on exactly nothing. 

At what point do you cite anyone other than yourself?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Which 6 senate democrats would vote for impeachment? Name the 6 that have even suggested they would support such a move? Remember, in the Clinton Impeachment only one democrat sided with the Republicans. With 5 republicans siding with the Democrats.  But this time, for no particular reason, 6 democrats are going to side with republicans and no republicans will side with the democrats?
> 
> Yeah, because republicans were such a unified lot during their disasterous government shut down.
> 
> ...



Ok, even though you're on the "other side" of things, you got me laughing hard.  Compliments!


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Silly little boy, it is 2/3, which is 67, last time I looked.
> ...


I agree with what you're saying, in principal, and I think this election was a mandate for Republicans to stop him.  I also agree that they SHOULD move to impeach him but I don't think they will, and I don't think they could get two thirds of the Senate to vote to remove the fucking bastard from office if they did.  BUT, an impeachment would tie him up for the next two years and would likely stop his power grabs.  I don't see the Republicans reversing amnesty though.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Which 6 senate democrats would vote for impeachment? Name the 6 that have even suggested they would support such a move? Remember, in the Clinton Impeachment only one democrat sided with the Republicans. With 5 republicans siding with the Democrats.  But this time, for no particular reason, 6 democrats are going to side with republicans and no republicans will side with the democrats?
> ...



I said it outloud while I was typing it and cracked myself up! Thanks!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> I agree with what you're saying, in principal, and I think this election was a mandate for Republicans to stop him. I also agree that they SHOULD move to impeach him but I don't think they will,



By moving for it, they could place Democrats under an extreme amount of political pressure.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > FACT checking error? What FACT was she checking? The FACT that he was born in Hawaii and she discovered he was born in Kenya? Or the FACT that he told her he was born in Kenya and she either made a mistake in FACT checking or didn't bother to check at all? Believing anything else is just plain partisan BS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, so if he didn't tell her then she didn't make a fact checking error she either lied of jumped to an incorrect conclusion and did no fact checking.  One that he had to have known about, that is why it was changed right before he was running for President.  Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> But hey, don't beat around the bush. Do it. I'm calling out the GOP. Put your money where your mouth is and impeach. If you don't, you're a bunch of lily livered, little clucking yellow chicklets.
> 
> And you don't want to be a bunch of lily livered, little clucking yellow chicklets, do you? C'mon chicky chicky chicky chicky. Do it.



You don't realize how much like a 13 year old you sound right now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

So either he was lying when he claimed to be born in Kenya or he was lying when he claimed to be born in Hawaii.  I don't know why the Left thinks they're defending the correct lie.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with what you're saying, in principal, and I think this election was a mandate for Republicans to stop him. I also agree that they SHOULD move to impeach him but I don't think they will,
> ...



I hearby declare Novembver 12th, 2014  Day One of "GOP Chickenshit Watch". 

Where we count the days before the GOP's testes drop into their pink flapping sack and they back all their chirpy little rhetoric about impeachment. 

*Let GOP Chickenshit Watch Begin!*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

The GOP will have the balls to do what chickenshit Democrats have failed to do for years...


pass a budget.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with what you're saying, in principal, and I think this election was a mandate for Republicans to stop him. I also agree that they SHOULD move to impeach him but I don't think they will,
> ...


Too many gutless cowards not willing to risk the possible backlash of impeaching the first black president.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > It was done to make a point.  How does a publisher get the idea the he was born in Kenya?  Was she knowingly lying?  Why would she even be fact checking it in the first place?  Where did she get the idea he was born in Kenya and that needed checked?  Note that she didn't say she presumed him born in Kenya from their discussions, no she said she made a fact checking error.  Thus she was given a fact and that fact proved not to be true.
> ...



Jake, it goes like this.  We know that the publisher said he was born in Kenya, so yeah, who told her he was born in Kenya?  Or did SHE just lie about it and he just ignored it?  Did she fact check every writers birthplace?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Grow up, asshole.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > FACT checking error? What FACT was she checking? The FACT that he was born in Hawaii and she discovered he was born in Kenya? Or the FACT that he told her he was born in Kenya and she either made a mistake in FACT checking or didn't bother to check at all? Believing anything else is just plain partisan BS.
> ...




And who says she didn't make a fact checking error? That would be you, citing yourself. * Remember, Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii.*

How could anyone possibly get those mixed up, right?

For the 5th time, name the person that claims that Obama told them he was born in Kenya. Its so simple. And yet you fail utterly every time.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2014)

I was born a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> Grow up, asshole.



Talk to me when your party grows a pair. Years of veiled impeachment threats. Years of empty bravado. Years of declaratoins of criminal activity. And yet when the actually get a majority, when they can act on their beliefs, when there is no way that the Dems can block an open vote, what do we get?

_Sniveling excuses._ Hemming and hawing. Watery bowels, warm trickles down their legs and steaming yellow puddles of quivering fear.

I dare you to impeach. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



We know that the publisher made a fact checking error....because the woman that put the pamphlet together told us so. And she's the world's leading expert on how that pamphlet was made. We know that Obama didn't tell them he was from Kenya, because the same woman told he never did.

*So who is claiming that Obama told them he was born in Kenya?*

Its such a simple question. And yet you've run from it like it were wearing a hockey mask, carrying a machette and dripping with lake water. Keep running.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Grow up, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repeat...Grow up, asshole.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 12, 2014)

Wait a minute!

If Obama told a researcher He was born in Kenya then you KNOW He wasn't.  Natural consequence of being a pathological liar. ("If you like your......")


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 12, 2014)

"Beginning to think the Birthers were right.."

Not surprising given your moronic thread about denying those who receive public assistance the right to vote.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Okay then... it's high time you were put in one of these.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 12, 2014)

Gee, Skylar, did I strike a chord? As soon as I mentioned the word "impeachment" you went apeshit. Perhaps I should leave that word in my sig line specifically for you.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Snopes is not reliable. Hawaii Dept of Heath can't be trusted since the birth certificate eas found forged by a authoritative law enforcement agency, the Maricopa County Sheriff Office.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


That booklet was revised several times from 1991 to 2007 and the born in Kenya claim stayed the same. Only when he decided to run for president was it changed.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So either he was lying when he claimed to be born in Kenya or he was lying when he claimed to be born in Hawaii.  I don't know why the Left thinks they're defending the correct lie.



And who did Obama tell he was born in Kenya?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > So either he was lying when he claimed to be born in Kenya or he was lying when he claimed to be born in Hawaii.  I don't know why the Left thinks they're defending the correct lie.
> ...


Miriam Goderich.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 12, 2014)

TEMPLARKORMAC SAID:

“Whatever the number is, Obama will commit an impeachable offense if he authorizes his amnesty plan. It is an executive overreach not authorized by the Constitution. He cannot write laws, only propose them. Democrats are fully aware of the law, and they won't be able to shield him forever.”

Incorrect and unsurprisingly ignorant.

Determining whether an act of the Executive Branch is Constitutional or not is the sole purview of the courts, not the Legislative Branch, a fundamental tenet of Separation of Powers doctrine; an EO is in fact Constitutional until the Supreme Court rules otherwise. And if the Supreme Court determines that an EO is un-Constitutional, the order is invalidated, not resulting in 'impeachment' because the president has committed no 'crime,' acting in good faith with what he believed to be within his sphere of presidential authority at the time.

Moreover, EOs do not constitute 'laws,' it's partisan idiocy to maintain otherwise.

Last, as in previous conflicts between the Executive and Legislative Branches, the courts will refrain from becoming involved in the conflict per the Political Question doctrine. Take, for example, John Boehner's failed lawsuit against the president concerning the ACA:

'Boehner's problem is that the vast majority of lawsuits brought by members of Congress against the president on policy issues have been dismissed for lack of standing. As Lyle Denniston of the National Constitution Center wrote, "Time after time, when members of Congress have sued in the courts, because the Executive Branch did something that they believe frustrated the will of Congress, they have been met at the door of the courthouse with a polite refusal to let them in." The courts also tend to be skeptical of these suits because Congress has constitutional means by which it can check the president's power on its own — by passing a new law, using the power of the purse to cut off funding, or through impeachment.'

Boehner has hired two law firms to sue President Obama. They x27 ve both quit. - Vox

And again: we know that 'impeachment' will fail because the president has committed no 'crime,' there would be no issue for the Senate to 'try.' True, the House has the authority to 'impeach' a president because the sky is blue, but absent an actual crime as was the case in previous impeachments – obstruction of justice or perjury, for example – any attempt to 'impeach' the president would in fact be a political stunt.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Snopes is not reliable. Hawaii Dept of Heath can't be trusted since the birth certificate eas found forged by a authoritative law enforcement agency, the Maricopa County Sheriff Office.



Show us any report from any authoritative law enforcement agency that says Obama's birth certificate was forged.

Not a youtube video. The written report from the Mariposa Country Sheriff's Office. You know, what any credible investigation would release....but oddly, Sheriff Joe never has. And why did Sheriff Joe never ask the State of Hawaii if the birth certificate was legitimate? That's the first thing that any credible investigator would do. The very first thing: ask the issuing agency is they issued it.

But Sheriff Joe never has. And starkly refuses to ask Hawaii to verify the accuracy of the birth certificate. Which is just plain odd. Secretary of State of Arizona Ken Bennett  did exactly that. And here's the answer the Secretary of State of Arizona got:



> “Late yesterday, our office received the 'verification in-lieu of certified copy' from officials within the Hawaii Department of Health that we requested in March,” Bennett said in a statement released Wednesday afternoon. “They have officially confirmed that the information in the copy of the Certificate of Live Birth for the President matches the original record in their files..
> 
> ...“At the request of numerous constituents, I merely asked Hawaiian officials to verify the information contained within President Obama’s original birth certificate,” he said in the statement. “They have complied with the request and I consider the matter closed.”
> 
> ...



Yet despite Sheriff Joe's county being IN Arizona, *Ol' Joe refuses to acknowledge the fact that Obama's birth certificate was verified as accurate by officals of his own State. *Republican officials, I might add. And Ol' Joe still starkly refuses to ask Hawaii if the document is accurate.

Why would any credible investigator ignoring the issue agency on the accuracy of their own documents?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> And again: we know that 'impeachment' will fail because the president has committed no 'crime,' there would be no issue for the Senate to 'try.' True, the House has the authority to 'impeach' a president because the sky is blue, but absent an actual crime as was the case in previous impeachments – obstruction of justice or perjury, for example – any attempt to 'impeach' the president would in fact be a political stunt.




But didn't Templar say that 6, count them SIX democrats are going to cross the aisle to join the republicans in trying to remove the president for doing something that isn't a crime, let alone an impeachable offense?

Ask him who these democrats are and what indication they've given that they'd support impeachment...._and Templar gets quiet. _

But its gonna happen. For some reason. Somehow. Involving someone. Unless it doesn't.

I'm starting to get why the republicans blinked on the impeachment issue and are now giving us one snivelling excuse after another why they won't back up their empty rhetoric with action.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> I repeat...Grow up, asshole.



Et tu, Commodore Chickenshit? Um, why haven't the republicans impeached? What's their latest sniveling excuse?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...



I still do laugh at them.  And now I laugh at you, too.



saintmichaeldefendthem said:


>



Here's a hint that this sign is a fake: The text on this bogus photo is in Arabic.  They speak Swahili in Kenya.





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> *OBAMA WAS BORN IN KENYA, NOT HAWAII, BECAUSE THAT WOULD COMPLETE THE PICTURE*


*
*
I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.

It is pretty hard to be born in Kenya if your mother has never been there.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's not what Miriam Goderich says:



> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "*There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. *I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Miriam Goderich
> 
> Born in Kenya Obama s Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991 - ABC News



That looks like an explicit contradiction of your claims to me, by the world's leading expert on the content of that pamphlet. 

So I ask again, who said that Obama told them he was born in Kenya? It clearly wasn't Miriam Goderich. So who? Its such a simple question and yet it sends your ilk running with their tails tucked between tender haunches every single time.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.
> 
> It is pretty hard to be born in Kenya if your mother has never been there.



Minor detail, barely worth mentioning. His mother clearly had herculean kegals and shot his little half Kenyan ass across the border like she were punkin chunkin. 

_Obviously._


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

> That booklet was revised several times from 1991 to 2007 and the born in Kenya claim stayed the same. Only when he decided to run for president was it changed.



Um, Obama was dropped by that agency the year after the booklet was published. Why would the booklet that lists current clients include Obama's name for 16 more years *when the agency didn't represent him?*

You...you do realize the booklet was printed, right? That the promotional manual was made of paper? Think about it....and you'll realize your mistake in 3....2.....1....

Finally go it, huh? Its a shame when I have to school you on your batshit conspiracies, isn't it?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gee, Skylar, did I strike a chord? As soon as I mentioned the word "impeachment" you went apeshit. Perhaps I should leave that word in my sig line specifically for you.



Laughing.....so that's your latest excuse for why the GOP hasn't impeached? 

*And you're going to dedicate your sig line to me? *Man, GOP Chickenshit Watch Day One must have really gotten under your skin. Get ready for Day Two!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.
> >
> > It is pretty hard to be born in Kenya if your mother has never been there.
> 
> ...



Barack Obama, Michelle Obama, a reporter,  and Obama's grandmother in Kenya all said at one point that Barack was born in Kenya.  Who can distinguish the errors in speech from the Freudian slips from the outright lies?  This thread has as it's premise the ways the universe works.  Here's another immutable law of the universe. No matter how hard people suppress the truth, it always finds a way to come to the surface.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 12, 2014)

Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 12, 2014)

yidnar said:


> Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.


however the Violator in chief may be underestimating the resolve of the American people .


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.
> ...



Nope, nope and nope. 

Obama never said he was born in Kenya. Michelle never said Obama was born in Kenya. And Obama's grandmother said, about 6 times, that Obama was born in Hawaii. Worse for your claims, this same grandmother in a 2007 interview (that's pre-president mind you) said that she learned of Obama's birth when her son sent her a letter 6 months after her grandson was born. Just kicking that dead horse.

Meanwhile, the State of Hawaii has affirmed Obama's Hawaiian birth about a half dozen times. 3 times in writing. With the Registrar of the State of Hawaii affirming that the information on the Long Form Birth Certificate on the White House website for Obama was accurate and matched their original records.

Birthers are still stuck on the 2007 COLB, which stands as prima facie evidence in any court of law. The mountains of evidence obliterating their silly little conspiracy since has just been frosting.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.
> ...


Agreed.  The American people are just about fed up with this Josef Stalin wannabe.  I believe the Republicans would find that they have a lot more support than they think they have if they start impeachment proceedings.  It may result in a huge crisis and possible race war but at this point it would be worth it to save the country.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

yidnar said:


> Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.



And you know this because of your long, soulful conversations with the president where he shared his heart of hearts with you and entrusted you with his inner most feelings on 'racial anarchy'?

Or are you just offering us baseless personal opinion about a man you've never so much been in the same room with, citing only yourself?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

S.J. said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Then why, pray tell, are the Republicans wetting their little panties with steaming yellow fear at even the *idea* of impeaching Obama? Why are they a veritable excuse factory for why they *won't* impeach?

Seems you may be missing something.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.
> ...


I nominate you for official ass wiper for the president.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## yidnar (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Obama knows the uproar and racial anarchy that would ensue if he were thrown out of office ......he relies on that fact !! because of this he is even taunting and daring the US congress to impeach him over his soon to be violation of the Constitution [one of many] when he bypasses congress on Immigration.
> ...


and you know he doesn't believe that because of your long ,soulful conversations with the president where he shared his heart of hearts with you and entrusted you with his inner most feelings on 'racial anarchy'? why else would the man be so bold and risk impeachment ??


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 12, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


She said that because she was told to say that (most likely by a Obama stooge in the WH) to cover for Obama.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2014)

yidnar said:


>



Fascinating. Just before Obama 'says' he wasn't born in the United States....the camera cuts away from his face and for no particular reason shows his back.

Imagine the odds of that. Every single time.

Why is that?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> She said that because she was told to say that (most likely by a Obama stooge in the WH) to cover for Obama.



Says you, citing yourself. And you have no idea what you're talking about. Miriam Goderich says Obama never told he was born in Kenya. 

So I ask again, who said that Obama told them he was born in Kenya? Its obviously not Miriam Goderich. 

So...Who?


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you SHOULD begin to T-H-I-N-K

snopes.com Welcome to Kenya Birthplace of Barack Obama

Hey, maybe someone could Photoshop a brain for you?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

> and you know he doesn't believe that because of your long ,soulful conversations with the president where he shared his heart of hearts with you and entrusted you with his inner most feelings on 'racial anarchy'? why else would the man be so bold and risk impeachment ??



If that's what Obama believes, quote him saying as much. So far, you've quoted yourself AS Obama. Alas I'm gonna let you in on one of the worst kept secrets on this board:

_You're not. _

So quote Obama saying what you attribute to him. Or acknowledge that you're offering us nothing more than your personal opinion about a man you've never so much been in the same room with. Let alone have spoken with or know.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to laugh at them...
> ...



You post that as if they even care. You're not dealing with folks who fact check claims they want to be true. Stevey has already insisted that Snopes can't be trusted.......because.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

> I nominate you for official ass wiper for the president.



And I nominate you as GOP pissboy! There to clean up the puddles of yellow fear they piddle behind them as they come up with excuse after excuse why they can't possibly impeach. 

Just bring a really big bucket....as the GOP has made moral incontinence a veritable party plank.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


This is Snopes.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I nominate you for official ass wiper for the president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I've stated several times already, I don't think the RINOs have the balls to impeach the fraud (I'm sorry, your messiah), but they should.  Now, shouldn't you be in bed?  You have school tomorrow.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 13, 2014)

There's a reason the founders insisted on adding the 'manchurian' clause to the United States Constitution, so foreign powers couldn't command the United States through foreign agents.

However, let us suppose that birthers are wrong...Obama still works fore foreign powers nonetheless, China and Muslim extremist groups to be exact.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> There's a reason the founders insisted on adding the 'manchurian' clause to the United States Constitution, so foreign powers couldn't command the United States through foreign agents.
> 
> However, let us suppose that birthers are wrong...Obama still works fore foreign powers nonetheless, China and Muslim extremist groups to be exact.


They have plenty of grounds for impeachment and I encourage them to do it.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 13, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> There's a reason the founders insisted on adding the 'manchurian' clause to the United States Constitution, so foreign powers couldn't command the United States through foreign agents.
> 
> However, let us suppose that birthers are wrong...Obama still works fore foreign powers nonetheless, China and Muslim extremist groups to be exact.



I see the lobotomy has taken full effect. The BIGGEST liar on the board.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




BREAKING Obama Just Accidentally Admits He Was Born In Kenya Chaos Ensues 
Michelle Obama ADMITS Her Husband Was Born In Kenya Mr. Conservative
Blog Tamar Yonah Obama Born In Kenya His Grandmother Says Yes. - Arutz Sheva

Now you're just lying, the last act of the desperate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to laugh at them...
> ...



Why do all of you in the Leftardocracy use the same source to "debunk" the sign? You can't even read the Left wing dribble because ads pop up right in front of it, which kinda defeats whatever it has to say.  Get another source or STFU.


----------



## AntiParty (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you stating that Obama should have been prevented by birth control or are you stating he should have been aborted.....

.Maybe your ignorant hatred of Obama could teach you a lesson.

(To everyone else; I know he can't learn at this stage in his life. He calls Michael Savage a Dr.)


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

yidnar said:


>



Looks like your bizarre 'cut to Obama's back for no reason' video is spliced from Obama's April 7th, 2009 trip to Turkey where he spoke to students. Here's the full transcript of that visit:

Statements by U.S. Officials Embassy of the United States Ankara Turkey

*It utterly contradicts your spliced version.* There's no a single mention of any birth certificate. Or any mention by the President of where he was born. But wait? How do we know the transcript is accurate and your video is utterly bunk? *Why, we have the full unedited video of the April 7th event, lasting 44 minutes. *And it matches the official transcript perfectly.


Point. Set. Match.

It...it never even occurred to you to fact check any of the bullshit you're peddling, did it? Do you even care now that you were duped, that you offered us a hapless, obvious, poorly spliced lie? Does it bother you that you were so easy to fool?


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to laugh at them...
> ...




He has a PhD, idiot.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Why do all of you in the Leftardocracy use the same source to "debunk" the sign? You can't even read the Left wing dribble because ads pop up right in front of it, which kinda defeats whatever it has to say.  Get another source or STFU.



So snopes can't be trusted......the wordpress website http://www dcclothesline.com is trustworthy? A site so laden in wild batshit fringe right conspiracy idiocy that it includes these lovely rhetorical gems on its front page:

"Were the Soviet defectors correct in that Obama is the manifestation of a multi-generational plot to bring America to her knees?"

"Is Covert Geoengineering Steering the Polar Vortex?"

"Is The UN Using Vaccines To Secretly Sterilize Women All Over The Globe?

"Top Hacker: Chicago Nuke Attack Planned for 2015"

And my personal favorite:

This is the second part in a series in which it will become clear that Putin, Obama and the banksters are the greatest threat to the welfare of mankind and the world is on a one-way trip to a planned Armageddon.

This is your source, dude. If you check the URL of  your little photoshop tribute to intellectual dishonesty on the front page, this is what you get:

http://www.dcclothesline.com/wp-con...-birthplace-of-barack-obama-sad-hill-news.jpg

*This freakshow of a right wing conspiracy website is your source.  *And we're supposed to accept it as gospel truth, and ignore Snopes... despite Snopes systematically evicerating your entire argument using reason, facts and evidence....including images of the original sign? And you having nothing but the picture?


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are the poster boy for 'mental disorder'...

Obama accidentally admits he was born in Kenya...at the  2010 White House Correspondents Dinner...

Hey PEA brain, make sure an adult is nearby when you try to cross the street...

*Barack Obama plays for laughs at White House Correspondents Dinner *

Obama ribs the birthers Mirth certificate The Economist







President Obama and Jay Leno at White House Correspondents Dinner The White House


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> BREAKING Obama Just Accidentally Admits He Was Born In Kenya Chaos Ensues
> Michelle Obama ADMITS Her Husband Was Born In Kenya Mr. Conservative
> Blog Tamar Yonah Obama Born In Kenya His Grandmother Says Yes. - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Now you're just lying, the last act of the desperate.



Laughing! Holy shit dude....you're quoting his speech at the *White House Correspondence dinner* as FACTUAL? *This is the same dinner where he said he left his parents on the Planet Krypton. *Christ, the Birthers are really bringing in their JV squad  now.

And Michelle never says that Obama was born in Kenya in the video you linked to. Try again.

Finally, Obama's grandmother. Here's the edited video YOU were allowed to see: 


The audio cuts off right at 5:05. Almost midword. Why the sudden end to the audio? Why weren't you allowed to hear what Obama's Grandma Ogombe had to say after 5:05 in the conversation? *Simple: it destroys your conspiracy. *Here's the full audio, that continues on after 5:05



> McCrae: When I come in December, I would like to come by the place, the hospital where he was born. Could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombassa?
> 
> Ogombe: No, Obama was not born in Mombassa. He was born in America.
> 
> ...



Which just destroys the silly, batshit narrative you're desperately clinging to. The question you should be asking yourself is...*.why didn't you know about this?* Why did your source intentionally keep this from you? 

*Simple: your fringe right sources want you ignorant.* They don't want you to have the full, unedited audio. They don't want you to know what Obama's grandmother actually said.

And given how little time and effort you've taken to fact check the silly nonsense you're peddling, you don't seem to want to know either.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

This has got to be the funniest shit I've ever seen! This is such a perfect summary of how the birther batshit works. There's a blog on Israelnationalnews.com...where this gift from the batshit gods was deuced upon the world:



> According to some news reports, Ann Dunham, was not accepted well by her husband's family because she was white:
> _"Obama's family did not take to Stanley Ann Dunham Obama very well, because she was white, according to Sarah Obama. Shortly after she arrived in Kenya Stanley Ann decided to return to Hawaii because she later said, she did not like how Muslim men treated their wives in Kenya. However, because she was near term the airline would not let her fly until after the birth of her baby. Obama's grandmother said the baby—Barack Hussein Obama, Jr.—was born in Kenya and that shortly after he was born, Stanley Ann returned to Hawaii."_
> 
> Blog Tamar Yonah Obama Born In Kenya His Grandmother Says Yes. - Arutz Sheva



Now here is where it gets fun. Click on the 'some news reports' link in the Israeli National News blog post.....and you get a  google search* citing the EXACT SAME Israeli National News blog post. *Did you catch that, birthers? *The Blog post cite itself as its own source! *

Its the perfect circle of bullshit.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > I nominate you for official ass wiper for the president.
> ...



So we're in agreement, Pissboy.....the GOP doesn't have the balls in their empty pink flapping sacks to back their gutless rhetoric with action. They're afraid, no, wetting their panties terrified of actually trying to impeach Obama. And they're tossing excuse after sniveling excuse for why they won't impeach over their shoulder as they skuddle away, dragging their ass on the carpet behind them as they go.

Even gung-ho proponents like Templar go suddenly mousy and vague when you ask them WHICH of the 6 democratic senators would inexplicably cross aisle and vote to convict Obama of 'charges' that aren't actually crimes and which the GOP couldn't make stick in a court of law. Let alone show us actual indications among these 'mystery 6' that they would support impeachment.

Why? Because they don't exist.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 13, 2014)

Dumb, dumber...






and DUMBEST...


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, this has not been a banner day for birther arguments. Saint and his 'edited for right wingers' audio of Obama's grandmother....that cuts out JUST before she says over and over that Obama was born in Hawaii. And Yidnar and his 'lets cut to Obama's back everytime we add the spliced audio' clip of Obama 'admitting' to having been born in Kenya.

Odd, the original 44 minute video and the official transcript matched perfectly. And both contradicted the puddle of conspiracy shit that Yidnar greedily lapped up off youtube's floor without a single thought or question.

Um, birthers.......feel free to send in your Varsity Squad. We've pretty much had our way with the cheerleaders that pom-pom'd their way across this thread.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You shouldn't shoot off your mouth so much, you might be eating your words.  If he plays dictator on amnesty, he may find that he's pushed the American people too far.  Of course, we all know that parasitic blacks and cock sucking sycophants such as yourself will stand by him no matter what, but people who love their country will want him removed.


----------



## Politico (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow a sign. That clears everything up.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.



Yeah, that's my perspective too.

He just ran with the Kenya stuff for the various advantages associated with PC, like Warren and her schtick about being "native American".

.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 ap0p


Skylar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Damn  !  maybe you are right ! hell they even fooled the his wife !!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.
> ...



Ran with it........how? Let's go over this again for your benefit. A deep thinker like you should appreciate that. 

In what ways did Barack Obama run with "the Kenya stuff"?


----------



## Claudette (Nov 13, 2014)

Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.

Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.

Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> 
> Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.
> 
> Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.



Oh yes! One HAS to wonder!!


----------



## Politico (Nov 13, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Well. *All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. *Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> 
> Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.
> 
> Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.


I would agree. But none of them have.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 13, 2014)

I know.

Hell they sent 200 reporters to Alaska to dig up dirt on Palin but they sure didn't send 200 reporters to dig up anything on Barry Boy.


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I guess I'm now a Birther.


----------



## gipper (Nov 13, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.
> ...



In a sane nation, his lies about his birthplace would have disqualified him for political office.

The man is a proven prolific liar and yet, millions of Americans still approve of him.  Proof something is wrong with millions of Americans.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Book sales promotion.

Let it ride for his political aspirations.

College entry and finance (prove this wrong, prove how someone with admittedly marginal grades gets accepted at Columbia and then Harvard especially someone with no money.)


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> 
> Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.
> 
> Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.



Has there ever been a documentary on the life and times of Obama?  If there was I don't remember it.  If there was I'll bet it was a campaign spot.

Think about it, the first "black" POTUS and yet I will bet most that voted for him don't know about his education in Indonesia attending a Muslim school under an assumed name.  Most don't know about his SS number.  Most don't know about his travel to countries that the US banned for travel.  

All they know is he was raised in Hawaii by a kind old bank manager, grew up, attended Harvard and here he is.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

yidnar said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I don't think that is proof of his birth.  What I think it is, is Michelle once again rubbing his election in our eye.  She NEVER was proud of the America that a young poor black girl, like herself, was able to pull herself out of poverty.  No way she would be proud of America I assume she would be more proud if she had been born in the Sudan or Kenya.  She so loathes America that she won't even admit it is the homeland of Obama.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 13, 2014)

anyone who believes that fucking illegal alien mulatto muslime son-of-a-bitch was born in Hawaii is a first rate fool !


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

Wildman said:


> anyone who believes that fucking illegal alien mulatto muslime son-of-a-bitch was born in Hawaii is a first rate fool !



I am thinking there is not enough evidence even if the BCs were forged.  Maybe they were forged to hide something else, like his Father is really Frank Davis.  If they were forged at all. 

So the evidence of his Kenyan birth, in my opinion, is pretty sparse.  You can say that a forged BC proves he was born somewhere else but it does not prove where.

You would have to assume that his mother would go to Kenya while pregnant or fly back with a new born, not really done in that time frame.

So my opinion, he was born in Hawaii and HE or his handlers started the story about Kenyan birth until it got in the way of being POTUS.  See the Constitutional professor didn't realize that his Kenyan birth would disqualify him for POTUS until it was almost too late.  Good thing there is a sympathetic MSM.


----------



## gipper (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who believes that fucking illegal alien mulatto muslime son-of-a-bitch was born in Hawaii is a first rate fool !
> ...



Maybe...in 50 years we will know the truth...but then, maybe not.

The government still is lying and covering up the _*coup d'état*_ in Dallas, 50 years after the event.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

gipper said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Wildman said:
> ...



In 50 hours after he leaves office the world and America will forget Obama and move on.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is this a serious thread?
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)

Q. What’s the solution to the Birther problem?

A. Live ammo for Civil War reenactments.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)

Q: How many birthers does it take to change a lightbulb?

A: None, lightbulbs are a Communist plot to destroy America!


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 13, 2014)

Both of BOBO's parents where grifters.
He applied as a foreign exchange student to Occidental.
The money to attend came from grants.
He conned his way into Columbia where not one of 400 students in his graduating class had ever heard of him.
He a congenital liar. One day someone for some reason is going to show the world Barry's school applications and attendance records.
But by then Hills and the LIBs will claim: "At this point what difference does it make". A couple of years after leaving a job wherein he disgraced himself and did his best to make his negro absentee Communist father 'proud' by attempting to turn the US into a Socialist country guess what?
His 'LIB base' will still be lining up to lick his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2014)

The relegation of irrelevance is clearly invested in the disappearing power of the libertarian and far right wings in America.

Examples: Geaux4it, S. J., shootspeeders, St. Michael etc


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> 
> Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.
> 
> Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.



I never thought I'd be a birther too, and they way I arrived at it is philosophical rather than evidence based...although there is a fair share of evidence.  Obama is a fraud from beginning to end, everything about him being a lie.  Him being born in Kenya and therefore ineligible for the office and the Charlie-Foxtrot he's inflicted on this country just makes sense to me.  Otherwise the universe is chaos and not order....an ancient philosophical debate that rages on.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> ...




Funny, two birthers trying to distance themselves from themselves.  You never thought you'd be an idiot? 

Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 13, 2014)

The most critical missing documents are those concerned with His Royal Education.  Did he get student aid (money) by claiming to be a "foreign student"?  If he did and if he WERE born in Kenya then he'd be an illegitimate "president".  If he did (claim foreign student aid*) then he might legally be a legitimate president but a criminal who should be brought to trial.

*restated subject for benefit of comprehension-challenged liberals


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2014)

yidnar said:


>


You aren't so retarded that you actually believe that video isn't faked, are you?


----------



## hazlnut (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## hazlnut (Nov 13, 2014)

The OP is proud to be associated with a National Disgrace.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.
> >
> > It is pretty hard to be born in Kenya if your mother has never been there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


He"'ll get exactly what he wants.  If he purposely does something Congress is not happy with, then he has forced the Congress to ACT on immigration reform, which he will claim as a win.....a WIN because this is what he has been telling the citizens...that he wants and PREFERS it to be Congress, doing their job, and passing an immigration bill.... So even if it passes with things he showed no favor to, he will still call it a win, because he got what he claimed he wanted, Congress  to ACT on immigration reform.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Nov 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> The most critical missing documents are those concerned with His Royal Education.  Did he get student aid (money) by claiming to be a "foreign student"?  If he did and if he WERE born in Kenya then he'd be an illegitimate "president".  If he did (claim foreign student aid*) then he might legally be a legitimate president but a criminal who should be brought to trial.
> 
> *restated subject for benefit of comprehension-challenged liberals


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

Care4all said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


So why is he planning to do it through EO instead of waiting for Congress?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> To the credit of the Birthers, they have come up with compelling proof that Obama was born in Kenya.  I now believe he was not only because of the evidence but because it clicks.  If Obama was born in Kenya, then the universe is once again at harmony, humming in unbroken consistency.
> ...



You know you were always a birther. There is 'no compelling proof' that Obama was born in Kenya- but there is compelling proof that Obama was born in Hawaii.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: April 27, 2011
HAWAI‘I HEALTH DEPARTMENT GRANTS PRESIDENT OBAMA’S 
REQUEST FOR CERTIFIED COPIES OF 
‘LONG FORM’ BIRTH CERTIFICATE
HONOLULU – The Hawai„i State Health Department recently complied with a request by
President Barack Obama for certified copies of his original Certificate of Live Birth, 
which is sometimes referred to in the media as a “long form” birth certificate.
“We hope that issuing certified copies of the original Certificate of Live Birth to 
President Obama will end the numerous inquiries related to his birth in Hawai„i,” Hawai„i 
Health Director Loretta Fuddy said. “I have seen the original records filed at the 
Department of Health and attest to the authenticity of the certified copies the 
department provided to the President that further prove the fact that he was born in 
Hawai„i.”
On April 22, 2011, President Obama sent a letter to Director Fuddy, requesting two 
certified copies of his original Certificate of Live Birth. Also on that day, Judith Corley, 
the President‟s personal attorney, made the same request in writing on behalf of the 
President. (Letters from President Obama and Ms. Corley are attached).
On April 25, 2011, pursuant to President Obama‟s request, Director Fuddy personally 
witnessed the copying of the original Certificate of Live Birth and attested to the 
authenticity of the two copies. Dr. Alvin Onaka, the State Registrar, certified the 
copies.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.



There is no evidence that Barack Obama ever told anyone that he was born in Kenya.

But we do know that he regularly told everyone that he was born in Hawaii.

The New York Times, Feb. 6, 1990

_The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School.

The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. *Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii. *_


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



Wow- and that reflects the thinking of Birthers.

President Barack Obama was born in Hawaii in 1960. Campaigning in 2008 would make that 48 years since he was born. Not surprisingly- the doctor who delivered him is dead- though the doctors family says that is his signature on the birth certificate. 

That Birthers would think that the doctor or nurse would not only be alive 50 years later- but would remember one baby out of thousands that they attended....well it just shows who birthers are- because the baby was 'black'.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



*Monica Danielsson, Mother of Stig Waidelich*

A Swedish woman, Monica Danielsson, 78, may have provided the last piece in the puzzle on where US president Barack Obama was born, when CNN recently went to Hawaii finally lay the matter to rest. "Obama was lying there next to my Stig in the bassinet and I remember him because he was the only black child there and I thought he was very cute," she said to Swedish daily Expressen...

Monica, who was born in Traneberg in Stockholm, moved to Hawaii 50 years ago. Her memories of an African-American baby at the maternity ward further corroborate the story. "I have no absolute proof of course, but I saw Obama and I have always thought it was Obama," she told Expressen. 

When President Obama became a candidate in 2008, Monika noticed his birth date and hospital in an article and remembered that day in the nursery. Since then more memories of Obama growing up has come back to Danielsson. "The memories come rushing back to me. Obama was very into sport and my son was good at tennis, although Obama was more into basketball," she said.

In order to see what happens when someone born in Hawaii requests a birth certificate, CNN asked a current resident of the state - Stig Waidelich - if he could get a copy of the document.

Waidelich was born just hours after Obama in August 1961. Like Obama, Waidelich's birth was announced at the time in the Honolulu Star Bulletin newspaper. Waidelich, like Obama in 2008, was given a certification of live birth in response to his request. 

Monika Danielson is Stig's mother and she has vivid memories from the hospital after Stig was born. Monika told CNN that she remembers visiting the nursery after Stig's birth and seeing a lot of Asian babies, one white baby which was her son, and one black baby.

Because Monika is from Sweden, she told CNN that she had not seen many black children or babies before, which was why she particularly remembers seeing this black baby in the nursery. When President Obama became a candidate in 2008, Monika noticed his birth date and hospital in an article and remembered that day in the nursery. She believes that baby she spotted was indeed President Obama.

*Noelani Elementary School, Honolulu, Hawaii *

*Aimee Yatsushiro, Teacher: Kindergarten *

Aimee Yatsushiro, a retired teacher from Kahului, served as a student teacher from September to December 1966 at Noelani Elementary School on Oahu. Her supervising teacher was Kazuko Sakai, the primary educator for about 25 students in a kindergarten class that included a boy named Barack "Barry" Obama.  "He was a cute, likable, heavy build-child," Yatsushiro recalled. "I could visualize Barry smiling, dressed in his long-sleeved, white shirt tucked into his brown Bermuda shorts, and wearing laced shoes."

"He was a good listener from the time he was little," Yatsushiro said. "I remember him always smiling and observing, just watching all the time, smiling and observing. He didn't have to be the center of attention."

*Katherine Nakamoto, Teacher: Kindergarten*

Katherine Nakamoto, also a retired teacher now living in Wailuku, coincidentally was assigned to the same kindergarten class, only this time from January to June of 1967. Nakamoto said she never used a nickname for the student. "Wecalled him Barack. . . . He was very well mannered, respectful, confident and independent." 

"He (Obama) was always nicely dressed," Nakamoto said as she looked at the old photograph recently. "He wasn't outstanding in any way like being naughty or anything. I just remember him being confident, like the way a president should be."​


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.
> ...



Seriously- Birthers have nothing but lies, speculation and innuendo.

Barack Obama remains the only Presidential candidate who has ever shown the American public his birth certificate...and he did it in June 2008


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is this a serious thread?
> ...



Really- once more proving all Birthers have are lies, speculation and innuendo.

Considering that Obama rushed to visit his elderly grandmother in Hawaii- because she was in poor health- what a shock that a month after he visited his ill 86 year old grandmother- she died.......

Barack Obama s grandmother dies - politics - Decision 08 - Barack Obama News NBC News


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> No question obozo CLAIMED for years he was born in kenya.  In 2012 we found out his own literary agency had for years published a brochure that said he was born in kenya !! The controlled media buried the story.



Now from the "I will believe any Conspiracy Theory" population.

Meanwhile- in the real world:

Chicago Tribune, February 07, 1990

Just a few years ago, Barack Obama was helping residents of the Altgeld Gardens housing development challenge the Chicago Housing Authority over asbestos in their apartments.

On Monday, the 28-year-old Obama was named president of the Harvard Law Review, the nation`s most prestigious student legal journal. Obama is the first black elected to the post in its 104-year history.


The Review is considered one of the most authoritative of the law school reviews and is a forum for judges and scholars. It is also a high-powered springboard for aspiring lawyers. Its presidents usually go on serve as a clerk for a judge on the U.S. Court of Appeals for a year and then as a clerk for an associate justice of the U.S. Supreme Court.

It took 91 years to elect a woman, and it wasn`t until last year that an Asian was elected by his fellow editors to the position. For Obama, it`s another victory in the fight against ``powerlessness.``

``People don`t feel that they can have much impact,`` he said in a phone interview from the Review`s offices. ``I want to get people involved in having a say in how their lives are run. More and more of that needs to be done...``

Born in Hawaii to the late Barack Obama, once a finance minister in Kenya, and Ann Dunham, an American anthropologist, Obama went to Columbia University before moving to Chicago to work as a community organizer.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "*There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.* I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
Read more at snopes.com Promotional Booklet_


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.
> ...



Despite any evidence that Obama ever said he was born in Kenya.

Birthers- all they have is lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Another great example of Birtherism- lies, speculation, innuendo.....and fact adverse.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Well since we aren't Birthers- why should we speculate and make stuff up? 

Just show us your evidence that Barack Obama ever told anyone that he was born in Kenya.

Not speculation....not your fiction....not innuendo- actual evidence.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> 
> Of course the fact that he won't release his college transcripts says a lot. They would show exactly where he came from when he got into college.
> 
> Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid.



Sigh....because they have been telling people- but the nutjobs would prefer conspiracy theories to quotes from the people who knew him?












*Rev. Mike Young, Pastor of the First Unitarian Church of Honolulu*

When Obama was in elementary school in Honolulu, Young recounted in a telephone phone interview, either his grandmother or grandfather (there's confusion over which one) brought him to Sunday school there for several years. 

When Young reminded Obama at the memorial service, "his eyes lit up, and he turned to Michelle and said, 'Hey, that's right. This is where I went to Sunday school.'"

Young refers to Obama as Barry. "That's who he was here. No one here called him Barack." At the memorial service, the 70-year-old minister saw Obama as "a tall skinny kid."

*Zulfan Adi, Neighborhood Friend*

He was the only foreign child in the neighborhood. He also was one of the only neighborhood children whose parents enrolled him in a new Catholic school in an area populated almost entirely by Betawis, the old tribal landowning Jakarta natives who were very traditional Muslims. 

*Zulfan Adi* was one of the neighborhood kids who teased Obama most mercilessly. He remembers one day when young Obama, a hopelessly upbeat boy who seemed oblivious to the fact that the older kids didn't want him tagging along, followed a group of Adi's friends to a nearby swamp. "They held his hands and feet and said, `One, two, three,' and threw him in the swamp," recalled Adi, who still lives in the same house where he grew up. "Luckily he could swim. They only did it to Barry." 

"*We played marbles* out on a dirt field. We could never cheat him. We did try but he always found out,'' says Zulfan Adi, 47, a freelance tourist guide who still lives down the street from Obama's old house in a lower-middle class neighborhood in South Jakarta. ``He used to say, `Kamu curang, kamu curang!''' (``You cheat, you cheat!'') Obama ``is resolute, that's the best way to describe him,'' Adi says. ``He never hesitated to stand up to defend his rights.''

How many more to do you want?

Friends from high school? Coaches? Friends from college?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> The most critical missing documents are those concerned with His Royal Education.  Did he get student aid (money) by claiming to be a "foreign student"?  If he did and if he WERE born in Kenya then he'd be an illegitimate "president".  If he did (claim foreign student aid*) then he might legally be a legitimate president but a criminal who should be brought to trial.
> 
> *restated subject for benefit of comprehension-challenged liberals



So you think that
if Obama got student aid and
if he got it by claiming to be a foreign student and
if he were born in Hawaii and then if all of those speculations lined up- he is a criminal.

And if John Boehner robbed a bank, he is a criminal who should be brought to trial.

Easy to come up with 'if's'


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Both of BOBO's parents where grifters.
> He applied as a foreign exchange student to Occidental.
> The money to attend came from grants.
> He conned his way into Columbia where not one of 400 students in his graduating class had ever heard of him.
> ...



Birthers are liars- and are cowards who attack the memories of dead people- because those are the only people they can be certain won't kick their asses.

Let me just show one lie- just to show how easily Danny the racist birther lies:

_He conned his way into Columbia where not one of 400 students in his graduating class had ever heard of him._
_
*Phil Boerner, Classmate and Roommate *

I was Barack Obama ’83’s roommate at Columbia College in fall 1981.... We both transferred from Oxy to Columbia infall

1981. Barack had found an apartment on West 109th Street, between Amsterdam and Columbus [Video of apartment as it looks now], and suggested that I room with him. Our sublet was a third-story walk-up in a so-so neighborhood; the unit next door was burned out and vacant. The doorbell didn’t work; to be let in when I first arrived I had to yell up to Barack from the street. It was a railroad apartment: From the kitchen, you walked into Barack’s room, then my room, and lastly the living room. We didn’t have a television or computers. In that apartment we hosted a number of visitors, mostly friends from Oxy who stayed overnight when they were passing through town. Barack was very generous to these visitors. As a host and roommate, he sometimes did the shopping and cooked the chicken curry.

*Sohale Siddiqi, Classmate and Roommate*

The way *Sohale Siddiqi* remembers it, he and his old roommate were walking his pug Charlie on Broadway when a*



*large, scary bum approached them, stomping on the ground near the dog's head.

This was in the 1980s, a time when New York was a fearful place beset by drugs and crime, when the street smart knew that the best way to handle the city's derelicts was to avoid them entirely. But Siddiqi was angry and he confronted the bum, who approached him menacingly.

Until his skinny, Ivy League-educated friend — Barack Obama — intervened.

He "stepped right in between. ... He planted his face firmly in the face of the guy. 'Hey, hey, hey.' And the guy backpedaled and we kept walking," Siddiqi recalls.

*Michael J. Wolf, Classmate*

Michael J. Wolf, who took the seminar with him and went on to become president of MTV Networks, said: “He was very smart. He had a broad sense of international politics and international relations. It was a class with a lot of debate. He was a very, very active participant. I think he was truly distinctive from the other people in that class. He stood out.” 

*Michael Ackerman, Classmate*

A young man with a red backpack often lingered outside the International Affairs Building. He was a commuter student, so he typically arrived early, but the door to his Modern Political Movements class was always locked until the last minute. His classmate, Michael Ackerman, CC ’84, always forgot whether his name was Barry or Barack. He knew that “Barak” means “thunder” in Hebrew, but Ackerman didn’t think he looked Jewish. Ackerman said he found his fellowpolitical science major “charming,” but the two remained only casual acquaintances.

Barack Obama, CC ’83, was “almost chameleon-like, spy-like, slipped in and out,” Ackerman recalled. “He tried to keep to himself.”

According to Ackerman, who is now a lawyer in California, Obama sometimes played pick-up games of basketball and went to a few meetings of the Black Students Organization, but “he didn’t really hang out much” and kept his nose in the books. “At that time, a lot of commuters at Columbia weren’t as involved as people who lived on campus,” Ackerman said.

*Jim Davidson, Classmate*

... I met Barack Obama at Columbia University when we were both students there in Spring 1983... I was a student at Columbia University 1981-1985.

Not only did I meet and talk with Barack Obama at some length, he wrote an essay that was published in The Sundial magazine on campus in 1983. Over the byline “Barack Obama” is a discussion of the anti-war groups on campus, including Students Against Militarism, a group I was a member of. (I was also a member of Young Americans for Freedom.)...

So, in summary, I was a student at Columbia, I met Barack Obama, I knew he was a student, and he and I talked, among other things, about my involvement in Students Against Militarism, my discomfort with its connection to Maoists and Stalinists on campus, and my favourite hat with political buttons all over it.

*Cathie M. Currie, Graduate Student* 

*"I knew [Obama] while he was [at Columbia].* He was remarkable then, but not in the way that most people think of as "remarkable." He was not trying to be noticed — he was studious and thoughtful. I said of him: "Whatever Barack decides to do for a career, he will be the best at it." When he left our group he was often on his way to a library."

"We played soccer on the lawn in front of Butler — I was usually the only woman playing and he treated me as equally as the others: if I was open, he sent the ball into the space in front of me, if I wasn’t open — he never made the silly passes that some men did to try to act like they were being egalitarian. The "into the space" passing was consistent — he was a superior strategist — and many of us had been college or semi-pro players. We always wanted him on our team."

"After games we had discussions — and we found that the same thoughtfulness of play was evident in his thinking about policy and social issues. He was a serious guy, but always had a ready laugh or twinkle in his eye."

"I was doing my Ph.D. — I assumed he was a fellow grad student. When I saw him on television at the Democratic Convention I was only surprised that I knew him, but entirely not surprised at his achievement."

"The people who are making these claims, Fox et al, do not understand Columbia. I recently told a father of a current student that he should visit the campus on a warm Friday night to see the school environment that is uniquely CU — it is the same as when I studied there: hundreds of us sitting on the library steps doing school work on laptops."

*Currie isn't surprised* that he was not widely-remembered by fellow Columbia classmates. "My sense of it was that he was keeping a low profile," Currie said.

He seemed like someone who had made a decision to prioritize his studies, she said. "We'd ask him to go out with us for beers after soccer," she said. "He seemed like he wanted to, but then he'd step back and say, 'Sorry, I'm going to the library.'"

Jonathan Zimmerman '83, Classmate (Added 8/10/2012)

Would he attend his thirtieth next year? Obama’s classmate Jonathan Zimmerman, director of the History of Education Program at New York University, who remembers the president from a sociology class taught by Andrew Walder, hopes so. “I’ve never been to a reunion,” he said. “But if that guy says he’s going, I’m going!”


​
_


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Birthers- once again showing with Racist Stevie that all they have are lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I have yet to see any Birther express love for anything other than hatred of Obama and the Consittution.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Racist Stevie is lying about that too.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > I see a lot of idiotic thinking on this board, and you are no exception.
> ...



Once again showing that Birthers have nothing but lies, speculation and innuendo.......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Book sales? Explain, please. 

You think his being a Kenyan citizen would be a PLUS for his political aspirations in America? Very cool. 

College entry? Why are you so stupid? You are asking me to prove a negative. You need to prove your assertion or stop making it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



He has waited long enough.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What is even more moronic- no Birther has ever managed to explain how being Kenyan would somehow help him with college. 

I was good friends with a Nigerian in college- he got nothing for being a foreign student except higher tuition.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 13, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Waited long enough???  They haven't been sworn in yet, dumbass!  And BTW, the CURRENT Congress has passed immigration reform bills that are still sitting on Harry Reid's desk!  You can't possible be this stupid, or can you?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



If you had brought him into the world...would YOU admit it?!?!


----------



## Freewill (Nov 13, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



Not so fast there jellybean, how do you think this publisher got the idea?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Well lets see what the editor of that pamphlet said

_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. *This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. *I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."

Read more at snopes.com Promotional Booklet_
_
So you can speculate as much as you want- but if you want to not be like a Birther- and rely upon the facts- the fact is that the editor said that was a mistake.
_
*Meanwhile- the year before- in articles in the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune and the LA Times- it was reported that young Barack Obama was born in Hawaii*
_
The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. Mr. *Obama was born in Hawaii.*

_


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 13, 2014)

So why is a purportedly American born individual eligible for foreign student financial aid?

What do the records say?

Anybody seen them?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Well. All it would take would be a journalist to backtrack Barry to see where he actually was born. Any jornalist worth his salt should be able to backtrack Barry and find exactly where he spent his youth and where he was born. To bad they are all in his pocket.
> ...



Wow. You just totally proved where he was raised.  You do know this thread is about where he was born, don't you?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 13, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Waited long enough???  They haven't been sworn in yet, dumbass!  And BTW, the CURRENT Congress has passed immigration reform bills that are still sitting on Harry Reid's desk!  You can't possible be this stupid, or can you?



The Left has continually blamed the GOP for inaction when Searchlight is the reason that the Senate has turned into a graveyard for all bills and budgets.  This is no surprise.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



No this thread is about Birthers and their lies,

But my response was on point about this line


_Never been a birther but one certainly has to wonder where all the folks from his past are hiding and why they aren't out there telling everyone they knew the POTUS when he was a kid._

If you had the reading comprehension of a third grader you would know that...but you are a Birther....and therefore fact adverse.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> So why is a purportedly American born individual eligible for foreign student financial aid?
> 
> What do the records say?
> 
> Anybody seen them?



Are you speaking of George Bush? Mitt Romney?

Hard to say- since there is no American born individual that we know of who was eligible for non-existant foreign student aid.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Not so fast there jellybean, how do you think this publisher got the idea?



Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii. How could anyone ever get that mixed up? Its not like they're related and have the exact same name or anything.

So who says that Obama told them he was born in Kenya? Just name the person.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> So why is a purportedly American born individual eligible for foreign student financial aid?
> 
> What do the records say?
> 
> Anybody seen them?



And who says Obama is eligible for foreign aid? That would be you and......

........

.....

...

..

.

.....anyone? Sorry Hank, but you should have fact checked the bullshit you just repeated before you mindlessly aped it.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 15, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Not so fast there jellybean, how do you think this publisher got the idea?
> ...



Again, for the woman to make such a mistake what was she doing?  Did she say she made it up out of sail cloth?  She said it was a fact checking error.  So, does she fact check everything a young writer tells her?  Such as where he was born?  Why would Obama even tell her that his father was born in Kenya?

We can't know how she made her FACT checking error.  But obviously her facts were wrong and there is only two ways that could happen, she lied or he lied.  Say she is right and she made an error in fact checking his place of birth, why would she even be checking in Kenya.  Don't you think the subject of his birth place is a pretty standard question?

She lied and he let it stand for 20 years.

Or, he lied and she didn't care to verify the information, thus a fact checking error.

I kinda don't blame him it makes a better story him being born in Kenya.  If he were a man he would have said long ago that he might have given her that impression and the whole thing would have gone away.  But his ego would never allow that to happen.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 15, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


An error, a mistake, IS A MISTAKE and NOT a LIE...why would you say a mistake is an intentional lie?  THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.  

She easily could have made the mistake by seeing his father was Kenyan....

AND this was just brochures made on all new coming authors for just the publishers to see....it was not ever given out to the public.

So your comment of letting it stand for 20 years is ridiculous...it was NEVER in the public...to ''let stand''.

Freewill, I realize you and other birthers find it hard to accept you've been duped, BIG TIME....but you have been duped, big time.

the critical questions you fail to address....

you say he was born in Kenya, where is is birth record of this Kenyan birth?  Show it....

you can't, because he was not born there.

Where is the Airline record that shows his mother flying to and from kenya, at the time of his birth?

Where is his mother's passport record stamp showing she traveled to kenya at the time of his birth?

Where is the Kenyan Customs record of her entering Kenya, at the time of his birth?  

Where is the US Customs record of her returning to the USA around the time of his birth with baby in tow?

Where is the hospital record of his mother's stay and his birth in Kenya?

So many lies have been spewed by the birthers and ALL OF THEM have been disputed...

Like, he received a certain Foreign Student grant when at Occidental...PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE

His grandmother saying he was born there, PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE

His Social Security number belongs to some 80 year old man....PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE

His Birth certificate is a forgery, PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE

His birth announcement was put in the paper by his mother or family, PROVEN TO BE PUT THEIR BY THE HAWAIIAN GOVERNMENT, so PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE

HOW many lies are you going to buy in to before you sit back and wonder, what the heck am I doing?

You know, any sane person, without an agenda, would clearly question the Birther movement, after just a couple of things they put out were proven to be FALSE, let alone another hundred or so lies thrown out by them, that were also PROVEN NOT TO BE TRUE.

It's to the point of being certifiably INSANE, with ALL of you.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 15, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Blah Blah Blah, she said a fact checking error and if Brietbart can get the thing 25 years later then it was out there regardless of you undying loyalty.  And why, if it wasn't ever made public who had it changed?

If a birther is defined as someone who believes Obama born in Kenya then no I am not a birther and have said as much forever. 

She said it was a fact checking error.  In her words an error in checking the facts that Obama gave her.  Nothing else makes sense.

But your are a loyal drone I don't expect you to see the reality.


----------



## Toro (Nov 15, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



birfers

rofl


----------



## Freemason9 (Nov 17, 2014)

The BIG question that I'd like to hear "birthers" answer is this:

Why would the power structure of the U.S. corporate government select a newborn from Africa as the future U.S. president?

This makes no sense at all.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 17, 2014)

Freemason9 said:


> The BIG question that I'd like to hear "birthers" answer is this:
> 
> Why would the power structure of the U.S. corporate government select a newborn from Africa as the future U.S. president?
> 
> This makes no sense at all.



You're right.

Obviously it was not part of the U.S. power structure.  Who do you suspect?  China?  Russia?  Kenya?

Oh wait.....Israel?????


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Or.....the most likely possibility- that she is telling the truth and just made a mistake.

But Birthers never believe the most likely possibility. 

Barack Obama the year before had said he was born in Hawaii to the New York Times, Chicago Tribune and LA Times. 

4 years later in his actual autobiography he said he was born in Hawaii.

But to you- the most likely explanation is that he told this publisher that he was born in Kenya- even though he was telling the entire United States that he was born in Hawaii.

That makes sense only to a birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



In her words she said that Barack Obama never told her that he was born in Kenya.

Why does it make sense to you that he did?


----------



## MrDVS1 (Nov 17, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter where he was born, his mother was a citizen and therefore so is he, just like John McCain being born in Panama, or Bruce Willis being born in Germany.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 17, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Then why doesn't she tell us how she got the idea.  Then tell us if he proof read what she wrote?  Here is what she said:"This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."

How does someone make such a "simple" mistake.  Hey, where were you born?  New York, OK got it Nigeria, got it.

Obama never lived in Kenya as far as I remember his history, not that we can trust any of it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 1, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I nominate you for official ass wiper for the president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one question, jackass, why are you goading people who have no power over what the GOP congress decides to do?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 22, 2014)

Freewill said:


> How does someone make such a "simple" mistake.  Hey, where were you born?  New York, OK got it Nigeria, got it.


Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya. Barack Hussein Obama II was born in Hawaii,

Yeah, how could anyone ever get that confused.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 22, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > How does someone make such a "simple" mistake.  Hey, where were you born?  New York, OK got it Nigeria, got it.
> ...



I realize you are being sarcastic but, yeah how does someone make that mistake, espeically for more then a few years?  Only one way, let it stand.  No big deal just not very honest..


----------



## Skylar (Dec 23, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Two men with virtually the same name....and you can't see how anyone could possibly get that confused? 
Shrugs....a rational person could.

But then a rational person wouldn't have ignored Miriam Goderich, the very woman who edited an obscure bio for a literary agency that stopped representing Obama back in the 90s. She indicated it was a fact checking error on her part. And she's the world's leading authority on the content of that obscure little pamphlet. 

So who, other than you, is claiming that Obama ever said he was born in Kenya? Its certainly not Obama. Its certainly not Miriam Goderich. Who then.

Just name the person you claim to be citing.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 24, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



What was she going to say other then it was a mistake?  As far as i have heard, she never said why or how she made the mistake. So the left wing fills in the missing pieces. But again, she made a mistake, if that is what you wish to believe.  Then the next thing is, why was an obscure brochure made in the first place and is it reasonable to assume that once in 20 years Obama caught sight of it?  Certainly that must be the case because it didn't get changed until Obama realized he couldn't run for president born in Kenya so the obscure brochure was changed.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2014)

Freewill said:


> What was she going to say other then it was a mistake?  As far as i have heard, she never said why or how she made the mistake.



She said it was a fact checking error. And was extremely specific that Obama never told her he was born in Kenya. Explicitly contradicting your account that Obama told her he was born in Kenya. You can imagine all you'd like. But your narrative breaks on the specifics of her account.

If you have a better source on the content of that pamphlet, by all means present it. But you don't. Miriam Goderich is the world's best source. And she tells a very different account than you do.

So given the world's leading authority on the pamphlet v. some random poster on a message board, any rational person is going to put far more weight on the world authority.



> So the left wing fills in the missing pieces. But again, she made a mistake, if that is what you wish to believe.



That's what she* tells *us. That's the part where your narrative implodes. *You have to straight up ignore her for your narrative to work. *Ignore first hand eye witness testimony  from the world's leading authority  because you believe you know better. 

*You don't. *

Even your narrative is illogical claptrap. A couple of years *before *the pamphlet, Obama made national news as the first black editor of the Harvard Review. With everyone from the New York Times to the Chicago Tribune *citing his place of birth as Hawaii. *A couple of years after the pamphlet, Obama's autobiography* cites his place of birth the same: Hawaii.*

Why would he lie about his place of birth on some obscure pamphlet in the interim? Especially when the most prominent pieces on the man were news articles that explicitly contradict the pamphlet, as did every account after.* It simply makes no sense.* A fact checking error matches the situation perfectly, as Barack Hussein Obama II shares the same name with Barack Hussein Obama, who _was_ born in Kenya.

And its an account that matches the eye witness testimony of the woman that made the pamphlet.

Her story makes sense. Your doesn't. And worse, she's the expert on pamphlet, having wrote it. You're nobody, simply repeating a stale conspiracy on a document you had nothing to do with. 



> Then the next thing is, why was an obscure brochure made in the first place and is it reasonable to assume that once in 20 years Obama caught sight of it?



The agency stopped representing Obama within a year of publishing this obscure pamphlet. Why would he be meticulously checking the website of an agency that DIDN'T represent him...and didn't have a website when they stopped representing him? It makes no sense. And the pamphlets changed every year. It wasn't until the 2000s that they used the old, incorrect bio on the 'former client' page of the company website.

*Its a reference so obscure that even Breitbart didn't catch it until 2012.* 5 years after Obama made a national name for himself and 4 years after becoming president.

But your best explanation is _a conspiracy_? That's just silly. Occam's Razor tears that to shreds.



> Certainly that must be the case because it didn't get changed until Obama realized he couldn't run for president born in Kenya so the obscure brochure was changed.



Here's the problem with that reasoning: Obama wasn't born in Kenya. He was born in Hawaii and had the documents to prove it. The State of Hawaii affirmed this half a dozen times.

So what possible relevance would an obscure blurb in a 20 year old bio contradicted by every account of Obama's place of birth* both before and after it was published *have to do with Obama's eligibility to be president?


----------



## Freewill (Dec 26, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > What was she going to say other then it was a mistake?  As far as i have heard, she never said why or how she made the mistake.
> ...



Here is her statement pure and simple, unless you can quote more, wish I invite you to do.

"This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."

OK, then, what fact did she fail to check?  That she made up the story that Obama was born in Kenya?  That she made a mistake and the Father she never mentions, in the bio, she got confused and assign his birth place to Obama?  I have read what she wrote and it stretches credulity to think it was simply a mistake.  Did Obama lie to her, I don't think so.  Did she embellish is bio to make it more interesting, I have no doubt that is what was done.  Did Obama have to know and let it stand, he also had to know.  Did it stand for some period of time?  Yes, for 20 years until Obama realized he couldn't run for POTUS if he were born in Kenya.

As I said, it is not that big of deal I will bet this type of "fact check error" happened all the time.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2014)

Freewill said:


> OK, then, what fact did she fail to check?



Lets back it up, Freewill...and review what she actually said. The parts in bold are the one's you're seemingly missing;



> This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "T*here was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.* I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."



So...how does your little conspiracy work without straight up ignoring Miriam Goderich and making up your narrative based on absolutely nothing?

Again who says Obama claimed to have been born in Kenya? Not Obama. Not Goderich. Who then? Name the person you claim to be quoting.

Now, to address your question while you frantically flee from yet another one of mine. To answer your question, you'll need to full quote. Which, of course, you've read. But really hope we haven't.



> *"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. *This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> snopes.com Promotional Booklet



That's the fact she's referring to. And you'll ignore her and make up whatever blithering nonsense you wish, based on nothing but your own imagination.

Your problem in this remains the same: *convincing us to ignore Miriam Goderich and instead believe you. There's simply no reason.* You have no idea what you're talking about. She's the world's leading expert on the content of that pamphlet, having written it. Your made up narrative makes no sense. Her explanation makes perfect sense.

And no one has said that Obama claimed to have been born in Kenya. No one. You can't get around that.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 27, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > OK, then, what fact did she fail to check?
> ...



It has been explained to you.  She never has said how she made such a mistake, you are filling in the gap even if what you say would turn out to be true.  There is one person who would not need to fact check and that is Obama and it is beyond belief that he would not have read his own bio for his own book.  I would really love to interview her and ask her some follow up questions, only for to satisfy my interest.

I am not ignoring her statement.  I didn't even say that Obama told her he was born in Kenya.  But some how she got the idea that he was and she never says how.  Sorry to be so jaded but her answer is BS.

Call it political license if you want.  Stated to sell books.  Doesn't mean he was born in Kenya, only that it was said, by her to sell books, pure and simple.  

In the end there are two options you can choose one, she is really stupid and bad at her job, or somehow she got the idea he was born in Kenya and isn't being totally honest.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 27, 2014)

Freewill said:


> It has been explained to you. She never has said how she made such a mistake, you are filling in the gap even if what you say would turn out to be true.


Odd, just yesterday you were asking which fact she failed to fact check.



Freewill said:


> OK, then, what fact did she fail to check?
> 
> Freewill



Only now that your question has been answered do you insist what you were 'really' asking was 'how she made the mistake'. All while ignoring the most germane issue....the fact that she straight up obliterates your entire conspiracy. The hammer falls in the bold below:



> This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "*There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.* I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Miram Goderich



So how does your conspiracy work without straight up ignoring Miriam Goderich and 'filling in the blanks' with whatever nonsense you wish to imagine?

And, of course, who says that Obama claimed to have been born in Kenya. Its not Obama. Its not Goderich. Who do you claim to be quoting?



> I am not ignoring her statement.  I didn't even say that Obama told her he was born in Kenya.  But some how she got the idea that he was and she never says how.  Sorry to be so jaded but her answer is BS.



Of course you are. She said, straight up, that Obama never told her that he was born in Kenya. Thus, there's no version of your conspiracy involving Obama that works while assimilating that fact.

*So you ignore her statement. *But why would a rational person.....as Miriam Goderich was there at the agency and wrote the pamphlet....and you have no idea what you're talking about?

I can't think of a single reason.


----------



## A1an (Feb 20, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



Your first sentence, Roadrunner, is so spot on.

Initially (2007-2009), I often wondered why anyone in that birthing room hadn't stepped forward to acknowledge the significance of being there the moment when the very 1st Black POTUS was born. One would think TIME Magazine would love to feature a special edition of such a story, but it never materialized so I thought it was a simple case of the attending physician and nurses had simply left this realm and moved onward to heaven.

From 2010 to this present day, I am under the belief this whole thing with where he was born (his eligibility/ineligibility, etc.) is a purposeful ruse to prevent folks from discovering the obvious. I won't dwell upon what that obvious is, but something tells me when people stop researching _where _he was born, the obvious will begin to dawn upon the so-called birthers and anti-birthers alike (though I honestly believe the anti-birthers already know what the obvious is but purposely egg/steer on the continued debate about where or where he wasn't born to purposely distract from the obvious...pretty nifty ploy if you ask me and it's been working since 2007).


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

A1an said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Holy Obtuse Thread Resurrection Batman!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Are you a criminal?  When you alter text and meaning to libel a person, you are committing an act punishable by law.  Reported.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

A statement such as "I am under the belief this whole thing with where he was born (his eligibility/ ineligibility, etc.) is a purposeful ruse to prevent folks from discovering the obvious" that you are an utter fool.


----------



## A1an (Feb 20, 2015)

Time is a beautiful thing.

It even allows for people who once thought the world was _flat_ to come to know better.

There will come a time when the _obvious_ will be revealed I'm sure (again, it's just not my place to dwell upon it or reveal it). Not so much because it isn't true as much as it's really none of my business. Besides, I have placed my assertions away as early as 2010, and if and when the obvious is revealed I simply wanted a running record that I came upon something sooner than later.

Now, back to the *where *was "Obama" born channel, and let the distractions continue unabated...over here, over there, everywhere...as long as we are focused upon _*where *_instead of the obvious. The world isn't flat after all...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I used to laugh at them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on FINALLY getting your head out of your ass.too bad others around here cant be mature enough to admit they have been proven wrong.well its not surprising since most of them are paid shills working for the government.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 20, 2015)

A1an said:


> Time is a beautiful thing.
> 
> It even allows for people who once thought the world was _flat_ to come to know better.
> 
> ...



Oh great. Another 'secret argument'. One that is 'obvious', as long you don't ask what it is, if it is backed by any evidence, or connection to reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.


Here is one of the paid shills i was talking about.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to laugh at them...
> ...



Or, we just enjoy punching holes in your silly conspiracies. But as is so common among the truly batshit, anyone who doesn't ape the conspiracy must be part of it. We don't mindlessly repeat your conspiracy, so we must be paid by the government to refute you. 

Does it ever occur to you that you could just be wrong?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.
> ...



And by 'paid shill', you mean anyone who doesn't repeat exactly what you think, without thought or question?

Sigh.....you'd be much happier on 'godlikeproductions' than here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2015)

two farts in a row from one of the paid shills.^

thank god for the ignore list.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from one of the paid shills.^
> 
> thank god for the ignore list.



Laughing.....I take it you don't deal well with criticism.


----------



## A1an (Feb 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.
> ...



"Inside"

Appreciate the heads up, but I'm willing to listen to others. I'll be sure to remember you gave me fair warning not to overload my circuits so to speak with trying too hard to be fair and open minded with folks, especially individuals that may not be as open minded as myself. No worries, everyone deserves a chance, "Inside", my response to them will be what they do with that chance.

Time will bear out that the "obvious" has less to do with any secret agenda as much as when it is publicly known, then people will understand why the debate about "Obama's" eligibility/ineligibility had to be crafted in the first place (it leads far away from the obvious). Again, it's not my place to dwell upon it or shed any light because frankly it is none of my business. However, as the obvious becomes common knowledge in due time--long after the whole eligibility/ineligibility dies down--can imagine some people suddenly caring less about Kenya, Hawaii, pick a location_________________________, etc. Ever read a book, or watched a movie where the author and/or director had you totally focused and convinced of something from the very outset, only to shift gears at some point and startle you with the obvious? I won't say anything more, but when all is said and done with _*where*_ "Obama" was born, that minute matter will pale when the obvious comes to light. But you have to give the crafters of this debate a world of credit to steer the discussion far away from the _obvious _onto *where*.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 20, 2015)

Do your part to keep liberal panties in a twist!

Open a thread questioning their new (former) Messiah in any way at all.

Do it *for the children*.....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> A1an said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Hey! Anyone can resurrect any of my threads when they want to. Don't hate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I used to laugh at them...
> ...


I always suspected but needed more proof. That's not the same as having my head up my ass. HTF does someone do that anyway?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

A1an said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Everything about him is a fraud. That's why a legitimate Hawaii birth just doesn't fit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Your brain just does not fit, saintmike.  It fizzes like it is meth soup.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Feb 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.


 A rose is still a rose, no matter what name it goes by.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.
> ...


Yep, BHO is a Christian rose, while you are a weed.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 21, 2015)

A1an said:


> Time is a beautiful thing.
> 
> It even allows for people who once thought the world was _flat_ to come to know better.
> 
> ...



Holy Obtuse Thread Resurrections Part 2


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 21, 2015)

A1an said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




holy obtuse thread resurrection #3

Basically you are saying it is not your place to say anything'


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


>


Look it up and post it straight from the original on a link we can all check.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


>



An article courtesy of the Thomas Jefferson Encyclopedia. Click for more.
*Filed in:*
Spurious Quotations
*Search the Encyclopedia*
Learn More at the Jefferson Library »

*The Bible is the source of liberty (Quotation)*
The statement, *"the Bible is the source of liberty"* has not been found in any writings of Thomas Jefferson.

The first known appearance of this quotation, attributed to Jefferson, is in the book _Our Public Schools - Christian or Secular_, by Renwick Harper Martin.[1] It could possibly be an inaccurate paraphrase of the famous line in the Declaration of Independence, "...they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." However, "endowed by their Creator with...Liberty" is not equivalent to "the Bible is the source of liberty."

This quotation has also appeared as the prelude to a longer quotation: "The Bible is the source of liberty. I have always said, and I always will say, that the studious perusal of the sacred volume will make better citizens." This complete quotation appears, attributed to Jefferson, in the published transcript of a Senate Subcommittee hearing in 1954.[


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you.  I know Jefferson's writings, and SaintMike is cutting and pasting from social con wack website.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You should get better sources other than your atheist sites. The full quote is: "The Bible is the cornerstone of liberty.  A student's perusal of the sacred volume will make him a better citizen, a better father, a better husband" --Thomas Jefferson. And if you don't like it coming from Jefferson, I can cite the same sentiment from Webster, Franklin, Washinton, or a number of founding fathers.  You can't rewrite history.

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I notice you provide no link- no source for your 'quotation' of Thomas
_The Bible is the cornerstone for American liberty."_

Feel free to show us the source- otherwise I will go with 
*
The statement, "the Bible is the source of liberty" has not been found in any writings of Thomas Jefferson. *
_
The first known appearance of this quotation, attributed to Jefferson, is in the book Our Public Schools - Christian or Secular, by Renwick Harper Martin.[1] It could possibly be an inaccurate paraphrase of the famous line in the Declaration of Independence, "...they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." However, "endowed by their Creator with...Liberty" is not equivalent to "the Bible is the source of liberty." 

This quotation has also appeared as the prelude to a longer quotation: "The Bible is the source of liberty. I have always said, and I always will say, that the studious perusal of the sacred volume will make better citizens." This complete quotation appears, attributed to Jefferson, in the published transcript of a Senate Subcommittee hearing in 1954.[2]_


----------



## washamericom (Feb 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > If he WAS born in Hawaii it would be the ONLY thing he didn't lie about.
> ...


R U ??


----------



## washamericom (Feb 23, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the fact Obama is a Christian and born in Hawaii, the record will always reveal birfers to be fools.
> ...


i concur, plus surranis plus arduini, and one i don't know yet.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 23, 2015)

we birthers are usurping the narrative, nice tide.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2015)

nope, you birfers lost control of the narrative long ago

High School teachers use the various birfer narratives online as hilarious teaching aids in classes on history and about logic.

The kids laugh uproariously at your confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> nope, you birfers lost control of the narrative long ago
> 
> High School teachers use the various birfer narratives online as hilarious teaching aids in classes on history and about logic.
> 
> The kids laugh uproariously at your confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance.



what narrative obotstarkey ? your's_ ??   that nobody will notice ??_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2015)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > nope, you birfers lost control of the narrative long ago
> ...


The overwhelming majority of Americans laugh uproariously at the birfer story.

You are here only for grins and giggles.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 23, 2015)

washamericom said:


> we birthers are usurping the narrative, nice tide.



You're really not. You're repeating your conspiracy narrative to each other. And then bizarrely assuming that because you agree with each other, that the rest of us give a shit.

Nope.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2015)

The birfers are in their loony cave chanting.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


nope..
why do all the obots say _nope_.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 24, 2015)

How does one go about examining Obama s school records and birth certificate 

this is going to be out of control...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 1, 2015)

apparently so are a lot of people. finally. this will piss the obots... heh heh heh.





Birther News Dump Read All About It New Life For Obama Birther Claims Information Overload - Birther Report


Trump


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born in Hawaii.  He lied about being born in Kenya.  He let lies stand for years that he was born in Kenya.  Of all the evidence I think that the newspaper announcements are enough.  We certainly can't know for sure following Obama's rendering of history.
> ...



Do you honestly expect doctors who deliver hundreds or thousands of babies to remember the first and last name of every baby they ever deliver for 50+ years? 

Obama's a terrible president, don't get me wrong. But some people just can't let this birther issue go.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 13, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Posts satire and believes it to be fact. 

Burfurs are the gift that keeps on giving and I, for one, will really miss them once Obama declares himself King Of The Universe.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The birfers are in their loony cave chanting.


Their own little circle jerk.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 13, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



This was 50 years ago. Doctor David A Sinclair, the signing physician on the birth certificate, died in 2003. So apparently birthers need some kind of zombie movie to become real before they will accept reality.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 13, 2015)

Skylar said:


> > And again: we know that 'impeachment' will fail because the president has committed no 'crime,' there would be no issue for the Senate to 'try.' True, the House has the authority to 'impeach' a president because the sky is blue, but absent an actual crime as was the case in previous impeachments – obstruction of justice or perjury, for example – any attempt to 'impeach' the president would in fact be a political stunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh darn. I was just about to ask if TemplarKormac told us who those 6 (SIX!) Democrats are. 

These nutters always say IT is going to happen just any day now. 

Yep, just any day now, Orly/Trump/Arpaio will make their findings public. And then ...???

crickets


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 13, 2015)

washamericom said:


> apparently so are a lot of people. finally. this will piss the obots... heh heh heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You meant to write

Tripe

.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > And again: we know that 'impeachment' will fail because the president has committed no 'crime,' there would be no issue for the Senate to 'try.' True, the House has the authority to 'impeach' a president because the sky is blue, but absent an actual crime as was the case in previous impeachments – obstruction of justice or perjury, for example – any attempt to 'impeach' the president would in fact be a political stunt.
> ...



Its okay. Templar already tucked his tail on the impeachment issue once the gravitas of mathematics set in. Such realizations are the beating heart of why republicans are such sniveling chickenshits on the impeachment issue.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 13, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Just like he did when he swore that congressional Dems are Communists. 

SSDD from the official board mascot.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Actually wouldn't you expect them to remember?  Assuming his father was there at birth that would mean a very white woman and a very black man, which in that time period would be something of an oddity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill, that would be as an unusual as you making a worthwhile comment in elementary school.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Freewill, that would be as an unusual as you making a worthwhile comment in elementary school.



Gees Jake Rightwinger I was going to leave you alone in your fantasy but you had to be inane and poke me.

You speak of what the majority thinks, yet the majority on the board has to agree that you are not really very honest.  I seriously doubt there is a person on this board that thinks of me as anything other then a conservative right winger hack.  Why?  Because that is what I am and that is how I post and I claim to be nothing more or less.  YOU on the other hand SAY you are a middle of the road Republican but as everyone can see that really is not that case.  You speaking from authority about anything is thus tainted by your lack of true honesty.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

Wouldn't we expect a Polaroid picture of Obama at birth?  Something, anything?  I actually feel a little sad that apparently his birth was so low keyed, one snippet in the local newspaper.  

Then we have the book brochure that stood for years saying he was  born in Kenya.  Obviously making him the first birther, LOL.

Then we have the Hillary camp starting the rumor of his birth and a democrat being the first to file suit.

Truly it is amazing how the left turned this into a right wing issue and equally amazing how SOME on the right joined them in doing so.

Obama was born in Hawaii then lied about it, end of story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

You are one of the inflexible belief brigade.  You leave me alone generally because I kick your ass when you get stupid in discussion.  Then you forget, like now, and get your face rubbed in the mud yet again. 

You are a far right reactionary, not a mainstream Republican, thus your comments about general GOP issues does not matter.  Few of the far right's opinion matter because almost are inflexibly bonded into a group think that would damage America.

Yeah, BHO was born in Hawaii.  Only the fool's brigade believes differently.  As if an editor's mistake means squat: as if.

You are what you are: a loser.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 14, 2015)

_The Citizenship Status of Our 44 Presidents_
_
The Citizenship Status of Our 44 Presidents_
_The Citizenship Status of Our 44 Presidents_
_By: Mario Apuzzo, Esq.Written: February 14, 2011
Revised: February 16, 2011
A famous Holmesian dictum provides that "a page of history is worth a volume of logic."New York Trust Co. v. Eisner, 256 U.S. 345, 349 (1921) (Holmes, J.). There have been43 Americans that have served as President (not including Barack Obama). Ten wereborn before 1787. Until Martin Van Buren (who was born in 1782 or six years after thesigning of the Declaration of Independence) became President in 1837 (making him the8th president), all the Presidents had been born before 1776 to parents who, undoubtedly,at the time considered themselves to be loyal subjects of one of the British Kings. Thepresident following Van Buren, William H. Harrison (the 9th president), was also bornbefore 1776 to parents who were British “natural born subjects.” All Presidents bornbefore July 4, 1776, were born British “natural born subjects.” Those early presidentswere naturalized to become “Citizens of the United States” through the Declaration of Independence and by adhering to the American Revolution. These presidents includedWashington, Adams, Jefferson, Madison, Monroe, Adams, Jackson, and Harrison. ArticleII, Section 1, Clause 5, allowing anyone who was a “Citizen of the United States” at thetime of the adoption of the Constitution to be eligible to be President, grandfathered thesepresidents to be eligible. All presidents born after 1787, except for Chester Arthur andBarack Obama, met the “natural born Citizen” criteria, i.e., born on U.S. soil to a motherand father who were themselves U.S. citizens at the time of the President’s birth. NeitherArthur nor Obama were “natural born Citizens” at the time of birth. Arthur was born toan alien father who also made his U.S. citizen mother an alien. Obama was born to a non-U.S. citizen father who never became a U.S. citizen and, being here only on a temporarystudent visa, was never even an immigrant. There have been 46 Americans that haveserved as Vice-President (not including Mr. Biden). Ten were born before 1787. AllVice-Presidents born after 1787, except for Chester Arthur, met the “natural bornCitizen” criteria. Fourteen Vice Presidents have gone on to be President_


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I would maybe expect them to maybe remember that, but not all of the details (his specific name).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



I'll agree with that, but I would think that maybe they could put 2 and 2 together and realize that it probably was Obama.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


>


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Maybe, but now we're getting into speculation. As I said earlier in the thread I am NOT an Obama supporter. It's just accepting A LOT of assumption:

-Expecting those people to still be alive. If they were 30 at the time...they would be 83 today.

-Expecting someone who when they delivered a baby 53 years ago to remember the baby's name, in case that baby happened to become the president. Again they might be like "remember that time when a bi-racial was child was born? Wasn't that rare?"...but that at the most, I wouldn't expect them to remember every detail (which you agreed to).

-After all of that even IF they did realize it was Obama (which is certainly not impossible), the next step is to expect that person to open themselves to the public scrutiny that would come along with going public with that information

-The final assumption is the person is alive, remember, and is ok with going public...that they actually care enough to do so (I think that most Americans have become apathetic).

Like I said, I'm not Obama supporter and he's a TERRIBLE president, but that theory (the whoever gave birth to them to come out) just doesn't make much sense to me. I personally choose to focus on issues that are screwing up our country, and where he was born.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

mgh80 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



It is more of a mind candy discussion then really giving a crap.  There is really little information about where he was born, if outside the US.  So logically we must side with the information available and, in my opinion, it all points towards him being born in Hawaii.  It is probably better that no one does steps forward, they would only be accused of being an Obama droid.

Which means he let the lie that he was born in Kenya stand for a very long time.  Up unitl he realized it would get in his way running for President.  I also believed he used the lie to get into college but again that is just speculation.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2015)

Beginning to think the birthers along with all the others totally against the President are disloyal traitors.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Finally, far right conservatism and common sense together.

At last!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

The inflexible opponents for the most part, I think, are not traitors, just deficient in common sense.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Beginning to think the birthers along with all the others totally against the President are disloyal traitors.



So those accusing Reagan of high crime in another thread are just disloyal traitors?  those who brought up Laura Bush accident in which her boy friend was killed are sick and disloyal traitors?  Where do you draw the line?  Especially since you seem to have drawn the line at where Obama was born.  I can't imagine what you think of people who disagree with something important like Obamacare.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Beginning to think the birthers along with all the others totally against the President are disloyal traitors.
> ...



When there's an actual criminal allegation against the President one can prove at trial, that's one thing. As with President Nixon. When it's a lot of conspiracy nonsense that doesn't involve criminality, continuing to use it to undermine a sitting President is sedition/treason (civilian/military.)


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2015)

I swore an oath:

"The Oath of Enlistment (for enlisted):

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.""

While I may not be bound to it any longer in law, I consider it binding in spirit.  As do most veterans who served honorably. 

If you have a gripe against the President and can prove it, send it up the chain-of-command. If not, shut that silly little hole under your nose.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


>


i thought U/We R not supposed to use youtube as a source.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



you did not answer the question.   Reagan never went on trial nor was he charged.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



No- not really. I wouldn't actually expect many of them to be alive. I am close to Obama's age- the doctor that delivered me died 20 years ago, as has Obama's.

A quick look shows that doctors may deliver between 250-300 babies a year- presuming a 40 year career- that would be upward of 12000 babies over the course of a career- 24,000 parents. 

Why would you expect anyone to remember any baby that had no complications?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

You are not a traitor, Freewill, just deficient in common sense.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Wouldn't we expect a Polaroid picture of Obama at birth?  Something, anything?  I actually feel a little sad that apparently his birth was so low keyed, one snippet in the local newspaper.
> 
> Then we have the book brochure that stood for years saying he was  born in Kenya.  Obviously making him the first birther, LOL.
> 
> ...



Why would you expect you would see a polaroid at Birth?
 I am close to Obama's age- there exist no photo's- Polaroid or otherwise- of us at birth- as far as I know just wasnt' done. But feel free to share the photo's at birth of say George Bush?

Why would you expect anyone to realize that baby Obama was going to be President in 50 years and they better make a big deal of him then?

The brochure? Two problems with your comment- first of all- the brochure is a clear anomaly- in 1990 the year before the brochure- Barack Obama's was interviewed in newspapers across the country- and his place of birth of Hawaii was mentioned several times. Never Kenya.

The 1991 brochure was obscure- so obscure that Birthers didn't even know of it until Breitbart found it and published it in 2012. That is the second problem with your claim- unless you think that Barack Obama hopped in with Michael J. Fox and went back in time- Birthers were birthing in 2008- 4 years before they found this brochure. 

Some of Hilary's supporters were early Birthers- but it started on right wing blogs- and essentially all Birthers are right wing nut jobs.

I am sure Obama has lied about many things- he is President after all- but there is no evidence he ever said he was born in Kenya.

He did say he was born on Krypton once though.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



There are some anecdotal stories- a wife who remembers someone mentioning the odd name- but with the vagaries of memory- why would anyone care?

Why do you care?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 14, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I put this list together a year or so ago, when hearing the same kind of crap.

There is no evidence that Barack Obama ever noticed that brochure being wrong- or having read the brochure- it was intended for a limited audience of potential book publishers- and in every other publication- including his own autobiography from 1995- he states he was born in Hawaii.

*New York Times,*February 6, 1990 - daily circution- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,*August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,*June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## washamericom (Mar 14, 2015)

There are some anecdotal stories- a wife who remembers someone mentioning the odd name- but with the vagaries of memory- why would anyone care?

Why do you care?


*Los Angeles Times,*August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,*June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii

put this list together a year or so ago, when hearing the same kind of crap.

There is no evidence that Barack Obama ever noticed that brochure being wrong- or having read the brochure- it was intended for a limited audience of potential book publishers- and in every other publication- including his own autobiography from 1995- he states he was born in Hawaii.michaelreesehospitalchicagoreference..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Wash, your kind of posts are what the PBSs and the school books will be holding up as examples of conspiracy theories in the first quarter of the century.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wash, your kind of posts are what the PBSs and the school books will be holding up as examples of conspiracy theories in the first quarter of the century.


thank you sooo much.. that means just as much coming from you as U R. 

_such an expert qualified in American history.

but i hear you're good at pinball and curling..

and what exactly does_* " your kind of posts*_*"  *mean jake ?? because i'm a jew ?? asshole..._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wash, your kind of posts are what the PBSs and the school books will be holding up as examples of conspiracy theories in the first quarter of the century.
> ...


What does you have being a Jew have to do with anything, much less than this?  I don't care if you are Martian or an Alabaman, for heaven's sake.

You are a conspiracy loon: that's the issue.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


thank you, that was my point. so why are you guys so personally insulting as a priori. ??

and i think peeps knowledge and attitude about that is changing, because you guys often behave as group like eighth graders. 

then you start your sentences with _you people._


----------



## washamericom (Mar 15, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't we expect a Polaroid picture of Obama at birth?  Something, anything?  I actually feel a little sad that apparently his birth was so low keyed, one snippet in the local newspaper.
> ...



what country ??

i like "_it just wasn't done_"... which is true by people not with poloroids


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 15, 2015)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Conspiracy loon is an accurate description, and 'you people' are those who think like you.  You are described by what you do.  That is not _ad hom_ in the slightests.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



heh heh, _you felt it for just a second though_....good.


----------

